# Has anyone sorted their Tesco vouchers for Chunnel online?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Is it possible to handle everything online, or is it essential to post the vouchers off to Tesco?

thanks
Rog


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hello

You can redeem your Clubcard tokens on line and convert them to DEAL tokens.

The DEAL tokens must be posted to Eurotunnel alongwith the booking form. You will receive the booking form in the post with your DEAL tokens.

When you send the tokens to Eurotunnel, I suggest using recorded delivery or, better still, special delivery.

Russell


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Russell, so when you say "tokens" you mean these things:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi no these are clubcard tokens go on to tesco deals on line and you put the number thats on the tokens onto the on line form, Tesco will then send you your Euro vouchers you then send them to Euro after phoning them and booking your journey by phone then send the vouchers to them.Its all quite straight forward lo 

Val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TESCO*

Hi

Yes, that is a TESCO TOKEN. If you press here you will be taken to a place (heaven in my view) where you can register on line and then, convert your TOKENS to DEALS.

The DEAL vouchers will be posted to you - very fast turnaround by Tesco - along with a booking form for the shipper.

Russell

Here is a pic of a DEAL TOKEN - of which I have a few million in stock!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi rog

The tokens pictured can be exchanged online at tesco for Deal vouchers
its best to go onto eurotunnel site and suss out the price of you crossing
then go onto tesco site and exchange tokens
you just keep entering tokens until you reach the amount required for trip
don't worry if you enter two many as left over vouchers can be used for other deals
Then when you get your deal vouchers ring eurotunnel on the number quoted on the cover letter you receive with the vouchers
book your crossing telling them you are using tesco vouchers then post them off to eurotunnel (special delivery best) using the booking form supplied with vouchers not forgetting to enter the booking reference they give you
you should then get your confirmation letter with your full booking number


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

oops i got my tokens and vouchers mixed up
I knew what i meant
hope i havent confused the matter more
Alan H


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Does the 'Deal token' have a use by date?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TESCO*

Tricia

The DEAL TOKENS - like the one in my pic are usually valid for 6 months from the date they are issued. There are exceptions. The one photographed is valid for P&O - but that particular deal expires 30th November 2007. Ferry crossings must be booked before that date, but I have crossings booked for 2008.

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Re: TESCO*

Thanks Russell.



Rapide561 said:


> I have crossings booked for 2008. Russell


If only I could be that organised :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Tricia - it is not about being organised really. I just booked random dates using Tesco deals and will amend them as needed.

Every little helps!

Russell


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Done the deed. £55 of vouchers converted to £220 of Chunnel crossing, not a bad deal!

Somehow I thought it was all done using snail mail, but online it's really easy.

Rog


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info russell, we're onto collecting points now for next
years soiree.
Don't happen to know anyone who want's some talc do you? :lol: 



regards...nige&sheree


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco talc*

Hi

Unfortunately not. I have been leaving talc all over the place. It has all being going so I will leave another load lying about tomorrow.

Also, I am going to Barnsley tomorrow, so will call at Tesco Barnsley and Cleckheaton and stock up again.

Don't forget the Dover-Calais offer finishes this month.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel and Tesco*



ivys said:


> Done the deed. £55 of vouchers converted to £220 of Chunnel crossing, not a bad deal!
> 
> Somehow I thought it was all done using snail mail, but online it's really easy.
> 
> Rog


Hi

You will receive your DEAL TOKENS in the next couple of days by post. Once you have them, check the amount etc and then log on to the Eurotunnel website to find the crossings you want. You must book by telephone however. Do not use the 0870 number supplied, instead use 01303 282061 and ask for Tesco Reservations. They will book your crossing and then give you a reservation number. You complete your paperwork - which arrives with your tokens and send it special delivery to Eurotunnel/Tesco support.

Easy.

£220 is a lot - are you booking more than one crossing or travelling in the peak?

Russell


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Eurotunnel and Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> £220 is a lot - are you booking more than one crossing or travelling in the peak?
> Russell


Towing a small car behind camper!

Rog


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

edited by mods - advertsing


----------

